# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 December 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!  

With 2009 rapidly drawing to a close, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the January 2010 stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is prozac, whose selection *RRS* has achieved a 43.59% return so far during December. Jonojpsg is currently in second place with *IFE*, sitting on a 19.05% gain, and rounding out the top three this month is happytown whose pick *ACS* has delivered a 14.29% increase in price over the course of the month. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday, December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Miner (23 December 2009)

You are a good man Joe
REY from me.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 December 2009)

APB please.


----------



## akkopower (23 December 2009)

well i had better get posting


----------



## akkopower (23 December 2009)

oex for me thanks sir


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2009)

AZM, Joe


----------



## Atlas79 (23 December 2009)

OEL please...


----------



## jancha (23 December 2009)

Merry Xmas to you to.
MAK Thanks


----------



## jbocker (23 December 2009)

EDE thanks Joe.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Flip (23 December 2009)

bfg please


----------



## drillinto (23 December 2009)

BHP


----------



## son of baglimit (23 December 2009)

NMS

thanks for another interesting year.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 December 2009)

*GPT* again please Joe. January should see the start of the "merger and acquisition" season which could see Stockland launch a bid while the price is low. By the way I also believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## bigdog (23 December 2009)

AXY Atom Energy thanks Joe


----------



## Putty7 (23 December 2009)

VIL please Joe


----------



## skc (23 December 2009)

NKP thanks Joe.


----------



## grace (23 December 2009)

ESG again for me thanks.....


----------



## Knobby22 (23 December 2009)

CFU for me.


----------



## Agentm (23 December 2009)

adi for sure again.. merry christmas joe


----------



## noirua (23 December 2009)

UXA - thank you Joe


----------



## Bushman (23 December 2009)

epg please


----------



## Lucky_Country (23 December 2009)

ADI

Sorry AgentM got in quickly !


----------



## jonnycage (23 December 2009)

tas please

cheers

jc


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 December 2009)

AVX - just so I can be the one who said it first. 
_Unqualified poster - this stock is up for grabs, if you're sufficiently verbose._


----------



## TheAbyss (23 December 2009)

MEL thanks


----------



## Speculator (23 December 2009)

Lucky_Country said:


> ADI
> 
> Sorry AgentM got in quickly !




As it seems not quick enough


----------



## jonojpsg (23 December 2009)

Hey hey, I'm second this month - woohoo - just hope IFE can hold on to its gains

Thanks very much Joe for all your hard work, I love this forum and rate it *****.

I'll have a crack at BCC for Jan I think - if they hit some decent flowrates I might even win


----------



## nunthewiser (23 December 2009)

BDM 

thanks Joe


----------



## The Dealer (23 December 2009)

Stick with LNC


----------



## kgee (23 December 2009)

GGG one last punt


----------



## swm79 (23 December 2009)

OBJ thanks Joe. Merry xmas


----------



## sam76 (23 December 2009)

I'll go eka thanks. Thanks for all your work this year, Joe!


----------



## Dowdy (25 December 2009)

qtm


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 December 2009)

UNI please.

Merry XMAS to all ASFers!!


----------



## roysolder (26 December 2009)

PZC please joe and happy and properous new year to all


----------



## explod (26 December 2009)

KRL please Joe        and cheers for the new year to all.


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 December 2009)

Take Two
CDT no apologises this time !


----------



## surfingman (26 December 2009)

ROG Please


----------



## Boyou (26 December 2009)

Drat! Knobby22 has beaten me to bag CFU..oh well.I will stay with the greenies and ask for CWE
Thanks Joe


----------



## Sdajii (26 December 2009)

I've been beaten to ADI again (not surprised it's popular!)

I'll take a punt on CSS.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 December 2009)

SND - Saunders International...thanks Joe

Perhaps a positive announcement in January will see there SP break out. :dunno:


----------



## wonderrman (26 December 2009)

tdo


----------



## Muschu (26 December 2009)

AXO please Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2009)

Hi Joe,

Many thanks for all your continued efforts throughout 2009 ... great stuff !~!

KIK ..... has been overlooked by the masses in recent times, but may
get a downhole gas or oil kick, as the drilling program progresses in the
Philippines, throughout 2010 ... 

Happy trading in 2010, to all on ASF ... !~!

 happy new year 

    paul



=====


----------



## Airfireman (27 December 2009)

LKO - Its at a low low price so any rise is a good rise 

Happy New year all

Tim


----------



## Airfireman (27 December 2009)

Ooops LKO is so low a price it does not qualify for the comp..

Make that CIG again 

Thanks


----------



## tigerboi (28 December 2009)

LAU,lindsay australia thanks joe...tb


----------



## guntherg (28 December 2009)

MHL thanks,
Happy New Year


----------



## sidswingerhead (28 December 2009)

SDL for me please.

Sooner or later it will move.


----------



## alf_ber (28 December 2009)

DYL - thanx joe


----------



## Ken (28 December 2009)

ROG


----------



## berbouy (28 December 2009)

happy new year to all asf posters-
will try TRF this month, thanks joe.


----------



## rotten (28 December 2009)

bly


----------



## marooch (28 December 2009)

INQ for me..thanks


----------



## seagull (28 December 2009)

bcc please


----------



## sammy84 (28 December 2009)

LCY please


----------



## Happy (28 December 2009)

STI  Thanks Joe


----------



## davidlorn (29 December 2009)

il take BLR  Black Range Resources


----------



## condog (29 December 2009)

VIL thanks Joe


----------



## lousca (29 December 2009)

HI All

PEM for me.

Happy trading.


----------



## GMS (29 December 2009)

Hello All,

ELDDA - Elders Ltd.

Cheers.

GMS


----------



## YELNATS (29 December 2009)

THR this time, thanks Joe.


----------



## adobee (29 December 2009)

*CTP* please ....

best wishes for the New Year to all..


----------



## rbbrain (29 December 2009)

Hi,

Let's try DML - Discovery Metals Limited.

Cheers


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (29 December 2009)

CBD please.


----------



## prozac (29 December 2009)

It's gonna be onwards and upwards so I guess it is Range Resources again. RRL please.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 December 2009)

prozac said:


> It's gonna be onwards and upwards so I guess it is Range Resources again. RRL please.




Good turnout this month. I wonder if this is indicative of the irrational exuberance that generates a bull market run?


----------



## Mickel (29 December 2009)

Hi Joe

Hope you had a Merry Christmas and that you have a great New Year.

I'll stick with LNC.

The Dealer had picked it this month but he doesn't qualify with less than .30 posts per day.


----------



## LeeTV (30 December 2009)

*NWE* please


----------



## Donga (30 December 2009)

Condog beat me to VIL so I'll go with MMR again thanks Joe


----------



## munga (31 December 2009)

hzn thks


----------



## condog (31 December 2009)

Putty7 said:


> VIL please Joe




Hey Donga,  speedy Putty7 stole my tip.....Ill give ya 50c to steal it off you Putty7.....

On a far less serious note I will now find another stock....lets give AAM a run


----------



## craigj (31 December 2009)

gbp

thanks joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 December 2009)

TON for me thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## glendaw101 (31 December 2009)

Happy and Prosperous New year to all

NFK for me please Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2009)

AMX please Joe 

gg


----------



## nathanblack (31 December 2009)

GGP thanks


----------

